# Degree attestation



## katieanddominic

Hi, 

I currently work in Dubai and am moving companies. My new company require me to get my University degree certificate attested. The degree is from Manchester University in the UK. I have looked online for information on how to do this and to be quite honest I am dreading it. What a long drawn out process that I am sure won't be straightforward! 

I understand I firstly have to go to the Dubai Notary Court. I have read that I need to provide 2 originals of the certificate, I was only ever given 1 certificate, will this be a problem?? I have never heard of a university giving out more than 1 original! 

If anyone has done this recently please can you let me know the exact procedure and all the documents I will need. I have tried calling up the office in Al Barsha, but nobody wants to answer the phone! 

Thanks
Dom


----------



## simon001

Dom,

First of all i am in the UK and have had to get my wife's degree certificates attested last month.
I was under the impression that the certificates had to be attested in the country of issue. I had
to get the original and a colour photocopy and take it to a notary, he then confirmed that the copy
was a genuine copy of the original and signed and stamped the copy, a written declaration was
also attached to the copy to confirm his status as a notary.

I then went down to FCO in Milton Keynes to have an apostille attached to the copy, this confirms the status
of the notary. Next step was down to the UAE embassy in London who legalised the document.
The certificates where then sent to my wife's employers in Dubai. They requested the original and the attested
copy.

I hope this helps, you can get companies that will do all this for you.


Simon.


----------



## katieanddominic

Hi Simon,

Thanks for this information. Since I am not going back to the UK anytime soon looks like I'm going to have to get a company to help me with this. Not a cheap process is it!! 

What a pain!! 

Thanks again
Dom


----------



## Laowei

Hi Dom,

Actually problem wise not such big deal, although price was might be. I didnt get my marriage cert attested before i left the UK by the UAE embassy in London. I got it attested at the FCO and thought i could do the rest here. Well you know what thought did !.

Our office use quite often a company called Gulf Visa based in the UK, they handle attestation visas etc. I sent them my marriage cert by DHL Monday and had an email yesterday that it was winging its way back to Dubai by fedex, 3 days in total. Cost was 100 GBP as it was urgent, an including fedex urgent cost. 

Company is called Gulf Visa,70 Pembroke Road, Ruislip, Middx, HA4 8NE | Tele: 01895 473 515 | Mob: 07836 764 539 guys name is Soufyan.

Good luck


----------



## simon001

My next challenge is the marriage certificate, this also needs to be attested but just to make it a little
more difficult we were married in Vegas. As before this means it has to done in the USA. Has anybody
had this problem before?

SImon.


----------



## katiepotato

simon001 said:


> My next challenge is the marriage certificate, this also needs to be attested but just to make it a little
> more difficult we were married in Vegas. As before this means it has to done in the USA. Has anybody
> had this problem before?
> 
> SImon.


I've recently used a US attestation agency who might be able to help you with this - PM me for details


----------



## simon001

katiepotato said:


> I've recently used a US attestation agency who might be able to help you with this - PM me for details



Thanks Katie, i don't think i can PM as i am a new poster?

Simon.


----------



## Curwen

simon001 said:


> Thanks Katie, i don't think i can PM as i am a new poster?
> 
> Simon.


you can PM after 5 posts - almost there!


----------



## w_man

A side question on this - how long does 'attestation' last? I am not scheduled to move for a few months but I do want to start the process early and have this taken care of. Once you get your degree and marriage certificate attested by the UAE Embassy in Canada, is there a time limit on how quickly you have to move to Dubai and complete the 'transaction'?

Thanks.


----------



## bryan44

My wife and I live in the US, and we are moving to Dubai in about 2 months. Her university degrees are from Thailand. Does this mean that her Thai degrees need to be attested by the UAE embassy in Bangkok? Any suggestions on the easiest/quickest way to do this? Thanks.


----------



## Kevin_10

*educational certificate attestation*

I know this has been discussed quite a lot. But my case is a bit complicated. I just accepted an offer to work in UAE and need my degree certificate attested. My degree is from Thailand, and I now live in the UK. Can anybody recommend a reliable agent who can deal with Thai document?

I understand that I have to get marriage certificate attested if I want to bring my wife with me. The marriage certificated was issued in China. Do I have to get marriage certificate attested in China? Kids were born in the UK, hence birth certificates were issued in the UK. Do I have to get the birth certificated attested here if I want to bring them to UAE as dependants? Or can I authenticate marriage and birth certificate in UAE when I get there? I do plan to go to UAE on my own with family following a few months later.

Feedbacks appreciated.


----------



## Kevin_10

bryan44 said:


> My wife and I live in the US, and we are moving to Dubai in about 2 months. Her university degrees are from Thailand. Does this mean that her Thai degrees need to be attested by the UAE embassy in Bangkok? Any suggestions on the easiest/quickest way to do this? Thanks.


I have the same problem. I live in the UK, and have an offer from UAE. My degree is from Thailand. Does anyone know any agent who handles Thai issued certificate?


----------

